# Southern Rockies Territory



## SLR (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi 

My partner is in a position to move to the USA, Southern Rockies Territory within the company he works for now. We are considering moving from Yorkshire, England for between three - five years. We have an eight month old son. 

The post requires us to live in a metropolitan city within the Southern Rockies Territory of our choosing. This is essentially so there are good transport links to the whole territory for his job. 

I'm trying to research the area and am looking for suggestions on where might be a good place to live. There has been no information to suggest he'll be required in certain parts of it more than others to sway our decision. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

Well, "Southern Rockies" is somewhat vague. We have states over here. 
Is Colorado in his territory, for instance?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Taking a guess, though, the best connected airports in the likely "Southern Rockies" are Las Vegas, Phoenix, Salt Lake City, and Denver. Those four are most likely your "short list." Phoenix is statistically the most reliable airport among those four, and Denver is the least. Phoenix is one of American's hubs, SLC is one of Delta's, and Denver is one of United's. LAS is a bit of everything.

Wikipedia's individual airport pages do a rather good job listing nonstop destinations, though bear in mind flight schedules change over time.


----------



## SLR (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry for being so vague I assumed it was a common term for the area I was referring to:

Eastern Utah, most of Colorado, North Arizona and New Mexico as I understand it. 

Thanks - I'll def look into the cities you have mentioned. The reliability info re the airports is something I had not really thought of.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A lot depends on your budget and your needs and wants. Life in Phoenix and life in Denver are not the same.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

SLR said:


> Eastern Utah, most of Colorado, North Arizona and New Mexico as I understand it.


That's one of the most rural geographical areas in the continental United States. Congratulations. 

OK, assuming residence within the company's territory is a requirement, Las Vegas would be eliminated. Las Vegas is in the state of Nevada, which is outside of that company's definition of their "Southern Rockies" territory. (No, there's no particular standard. It's at least a bit surprising Nevada wouldn't be in a territory by that name.)

Salt Lake City (airport code SLC) is in north central Utah. Is that within "Eastern Utah"? Only your company can answer that. 

Phoenix (PHX) is in south central Arizona. If "North Arizona" really means north, then Phoenix is excluded. Flagstaff (FLG) might be within the territory, but that airport only has one airline destination: Phoenix.

You'll have to find out what "most of Colorado" means too, but Denver (DEN) is in Colorado. So is Colorado Springs (COS), but airline service is rather limited there. Not as limited as Flagstaff, but limited.

New Mexico has one major airline airport (reasonably major): Albuquerque (ABQ). According to Wikipedia ABQ has nonstop airline service to Carlsbad and Silver City (both also in New Mexico), Salt Lake City, Denver, Phoenix... and that appears to be it within the possible "Southern Rockies."

So get a map of "Southern Rockies" as this company defines it. Otherwise we're all guessing, badly.


----------



## SLR (Aug 17, 2015)

Really conscious that I've wasted your time now - my partner has confirmed the area includes:

Nevada, Utah, New Mexico, Arizona & Southern Idaho. I clearly just made up what I told you before - so sorry!

Like you say need to be more specific with regards to what we are looking for. I think I've got it in my head it'll be a mini adventure (no doubt hard work though) & as such would be up for moving wherever, knowing it won't be permanent. 

The reality is that due to age of our son and my lack of qualifications or a specific career as such - admin jobs have been my thing really, there is no particular area that I'd be going for work wise. 

Warm weather is always a winner to be honest. If we're going to go to so much trouble - why move somewhere as cold as home haha. 

While I've no doubt some of the more rural areas would be beautiful, given the amount of time my other half may be on the road, don't want to feel stranded out in the sticks so to speak by myself all the time. Plus for the transport links assume it would need to be in a bigger city like those mentioned previously. 

I figure I will look in to the main cities within the states I've mention on Wiki, etc. as suggested previously & see if anything stands out. When I've got more specific questions I'll come back. 

Appreciate your help!


----------



## SLR (Aug 17, 2015)

Budget - to be confirmed. My understanding from somebody within the company who has already moved but to California is that they have been comfortably able to rent while putting $1500 away a month & his partner has only just started working. We have two houses in the UK, one we already rent out & the one we live in which we would rent out when we move, assuming we are able to do that.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

I take it you're going to be living there, at least for a while. The conditions on the ground will be more important than what the airport's like. 

I've lived in California most of my life and I have visited most of the states you're spoken of.

You mentioned "warm" - what about HOT? Las Vegas, Phoenix, Salt Lake City and Tucson can get very hot (although very dry). Having AC and a swimming pool are a matter of survival.

New Mexico (Albuquerque. Santa Fe) is hot, but for some reason it's more tolerable. Colorado has a reputation for being snowbound, mostly because of Denver and the proximity to the mountains from there. It's pleasant in the summer as I recall. Southern Colorado (Colorado Springs) might be to your liking.

You might think about the culture in your future home as well. For instance, if you're a drinker, then you might not enjoy Utah. Also, think about whether you'd be happy in a "Blue State" (more liberal) or a "Red State" (more conservative).


----------



## SLR (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah definitely - think airport came up just to make sure we could meet the commuting requirements easily. 

I'd be happy with hot - perhaps our Boston Terrier less so. Thanks v much for the info!

Haha - good point, no Utah then...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There are many weird mythologies about Utah, and that's one of them. You can drink just as heavily in Salt Lake City, at all the usual/expected venues, as anywhere else in the United States (if you're into that). The only "strange" law that I'm aware of, poorly enforced, is that, in restaurants, the waiter is supposed to make sure you have the food menu before you order alcohol. (Whether you look at it or not is up to you.) That's it -- and only polite, really.

Yes, that has changed. Several years ago.

Southern Idaho includes Boise, by the way.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SLR said:


> Yeah definitely - think airport came up just to make sure we could meet the commuting requirements easily.
> 
> I'd be happy with hot - perhaps our Boston Terrier less so. Thanks v much for the info!
> 
> Haha - good point, no Utah then...


We are a bit out of your locations here in Texas but close enough. I love hot weather. Weeks of over 100F with peaks above 110F are not fun. You take air temp then convert it to touch temp. Yes, you can fry eggs on a fender. We tried it just for giggles. So far in 2015 we had only two reported heat related deaths in the local work force. It will be this through September/October. In winter you can ice skate on our driveway. Was a great party!

Power and water - consider your utilities. Consider the amount of outdoor activities you will have during summer. National weather banks have great historic data bases. But - historic. There was no record of floods here until this spring.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> There are many weird mythologies about Utah, and that's one of them. You can drink just as heavily in Salt Lake City, at all the usual/expected venues, as anywhere else in the United States (if you're into that). The only "strange" law that I'm aware of, poorly enforced, is that, in restaurants, the waiter is supposed to make sure you have the food menu before you order alcohol. (Whether you look at it or not is up to you.) That's it -- and only polite, really.
> 
> Yes, that has changed. Several years ago.
> 
> Southern Idaho includes Boise, by the way.


Not only Utah has dry counties. Try Maryland How much time have you spent in Utah?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> Not only Utah has dry counties. Try Maryland


Exactly. Massachusetts still has some "dry" towns, to pick another example. SLC is not dry. And, by the way, SLC's mayor is a member of the Democratic Party (if that matters).

But what a random, unsolicited attribute to pick anyway! I mean, you could pick (also at random) gambling as another example. If you love to gamble, Nevada is world famous...and neighboring Utah (including SLC) is devoid of legal gambling.

Anyway, there are only 4 major airports in that "Southern Rockies" territory: LAS, PHX, SLC, and DEN. So that's the complete "short list" per the original poster's desired criterion.


----------

